# Rectal prolapse on Spider Tortoise! What to do?



## prosteven (Aug 23, 2012)

I came home today to find this spider tortoise with a massive prolapse 

unfortunately I couldn't find any Exotic vets that can see the tortoise until tomorrow afternoon. Any tips on how to keep it clean? Should it stay moist or should I keep it dry? 

I found some info online were they recommend to keep it wrapped with table sugar but I am not sure if this could do more harm than good.

Just this morning it was feeding normal, and now showing any problems.

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## Laurie (Aug 23, 2012)

Keep it moist. I remember reading something about sugar too. I don't remember the amount though. I'm pretty sure it was Yvonne who gave the advice. Maybe pm her. Emysemys 

Im sure you should keep it moist though


----------



## dmmj (Aug 23, 2012)

Keep it moist you don't want it to dry out.Sugar is also effective in help treating it, it take moisture out of the prolapse.


----------



## EricIvins (Aug 23, 2012)

You can try the sugar paste, but it may not draw the swelling down enough for it to go back in.......Make sure to try and keep it off the Plastron, because it does make for a wicked Shell Rot receipe.....The sugar paste will keep the tissue moist so it doesn't go necrotic........

I haven't had much success in treating prolapses in Chelonians though.....98% of the animals I have treated take a nose dive 24-48 hours after the Prolapse has been re-inserted, whether they are sutured up or not......


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 23, 2012)

Its very important to figure out why this happened and fix THAT problem. A vet can push the prolapse back in and suture it closed, but if you don't fix the problem (stones, constipated, egg bound etc) then it will just come right back out.

You have to keep it moist or it will dry out and die (the prolapsed parts). Sugar water paste helps to shrink the swelling, but it doesn't always work. You can gently try to work it back inside, but once you get it in there if you don't have means to keep it inside, it will come right back out. 

Leave the tortoise sitting in a shallow tub of water with a light over him to keep him warm. Get to a vet at your earliest convenience.


----------



## cemmons12 (Aug 23, 2012)

Man I hope I never have to deal with that! At least my vet is a 24 hour exotic vet, so as long as you don't mind paying, she will get me right in. Yvonne said it best! Good luck to you both!


----------



## GBtortoises (Aug 24, 2012)

I have treated prolapses with a sugar paste mix in a homemade diaper. The diaper is made from a sandwich bag corner filled with the paste, placed over the prolapse and narrow strips of duct tape to hold it in place. I kept the the tortoise on newspaper, no soil or stones, a hide box and a basking light. Once daily I would replace the diaper and sugar paste, clean the tortoise off and soak him in tempid water. Then carefully pat the area dry and re-apply and new diaper with paste. I've done this about 3 times over the years and as best I can remember it took about 4-5 weeks for the prolapse to subside. I believe they did also eat normally during this time. They all survived and two still reside here today and breed on a regular basis.


----------



## prosteven (Aug 24, 2012)

Great to hear that info! I've done the sugar paste so far. Taking it to the vet today just to make sure everything looks okay.

Hopefully Everything will be okay. The swelling went down with the sugar.

Thanks for all the comments. 



GBtortoises said:


> I have treated prolapses with a sugar paste mix in a homemade diaper. The diaper is made from a sandwich bag corner filled with the paste, placed over the prolapse and narrow strips of duct tape to hold it in place. I kept the the tortoise on newspaper, no soil or stones, a hide box and a basking light. Once daily I would replace the diaper and sugar paste, clean the tortoise off and soak him in tempid water. Then carefully pat the area dry and re-apply and new diaper with paste. I've done this about 3 times over the years and as best I can remember it took about 4-5 weeks for the prolapse to subside. I believe they did also eat normally during this time. They all survived and two still reside here today and breed on a regular basis.


----------



## cemmons12 (Aug 24, 2012)

prosteven said:


> Great to hear that info! I've done the sugar paste so far. Taking it to the vet today just to make sure everything looks okay.
> 
> Hopefully Everything will be okay. The swelling went down with the sugar.
> 
> ...


Good news, keep us posted!


----------



## prosteven (Aug 24, 2012)

Well after two hours and a half at the Vet and a $200 bill they were able to surgically bring back inside the prolapse. They tried at first without sedation but they were unable to do it because all the inflammation. They had to make a little incision, flush the prolapse and put a stitch to hold everything in place.

I hope the stress of anesthesia, suturing, antibiotic shot. etc is not too much for this little guy to handle. I have high hopes that It will be okay 

Thanks again to all for your replies. ( in the picture you can see the stitch attached to the tail )


----------



## jaizei (Aug 24, 2012)

Good luck, hopefully things work out for you.


----------



## pam (Aug 24, 2012)

Best wishes for a speedy recovery


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Aug 24, 2012)

*Best wishes for a speedy recovery! *


----------



## Laurie (Aug 24, 2012)

Good luck


----------



## MechanicMatt (Aug 24, 2012)

wow he didnt look that tiny in the first pic! Here's to hopin the little guy pulls through!


----------



## carmelhk (Aug 24, 2012)

GBtortoises said:


> I have treated prolapses with a sugar paste mix in a homemade diaper. The diaper is made from a sandwich bag corner filled with the paste, placed over the prolapse and narrow strips of duct tape to hold it in place. I kept the the tortoise on newspaper, no soil or stones, a hide box and a basking light. Once daily I would replace the diaper and sugar paste, clean the tortoise off and soak him in tempid water. Then carefully pat the area dry and re-apply and new diaper with paste. I've done this about 3 times over the years and as best I can remember it took about 4-5 weeks for the prolapse to subside. I believe they did also eat normally during this time. They all survived and two still reside here today and breed on a regular basis.



Hi there,
I just woke this morning to find my star, Penny, with the below. Great to hear about the sugar paste - I just wondered if there is a particular "recipe" regarding water/sugar ratio?
Thanks very much in advance!
Just removed her from the others and soaking in lukewarm water then setting up a separate cage for the time being. Luckily we're in HK and the sun is blaring today!


----------



## GBtortoises (Aug 25, 2012)

No secret recipe--just mix enough sugar (and little water) to make a thick, barely liquid paste. So that it somewhat holds it's form.



carmelhk said:


> GBtortoises said:
> 
> 
> > I have treated prolapses with a sugar paste mix in a homemade diaper. The diaper is made from a sandwich bag corner filled with the paste, placed over the prolapse and narrow strips of duct tape to hold it in place. I kept the the tortoise on newspaper, no soil or stones, a hide box and a basking light. Once daily I would replace the diaper and sugar paste, clean the tortoise off and soak him in tempid water. Then carefully pat the area dry and re-apply and new diaper with paste. I've done this about 3 times over the years and as best I can remember it took about 4-5 weeks for the prolapse to subside. I believe they did also eat normally during this time. They all survived and two still reside here today and breed on a regular basis.
> ...


----------



## prosteven (Aug 25, 2012)

I actually used sugar without mixing it with water. It quickly becomes a 'paste' as it absorbs water from the prolapse.

Here's a link on how to do it: http://www.tortoisetrust.org/articles/prolapse.htm


----------



## carmelhk (Aug 25, 2012)

Thank you very much prosteven and GBtortoise - she's looking much, much better today.


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 25, 2012)

I'm confused...is this prosteven's tortoise or carmelhk's?


----------



## prosteven (Aug 25, 2012)

carmelhk's kinda highjacked the thread. He had a question on how to treat his own tortoise that also got a prolapse.

Thanks.



emysemys said:


> I'm confused...is this prosteven's tortoise or carmelhk's?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 26, 2012)

That is a mighty prolapse, best of luck with a 100% recovery!


----------

